# Meriwether Co



## HunterK

What going on ?? Anybody getting started ??


----------



## buckshed

Pulled sd card on trail cam on jul 9th got 2 shooters from last year and 2 new shooters...good rain recently but had been very dry


----------



## Paulding Mark

I Went Saturday to work around camp and put in some new poles and run some cable around one of our gates.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Checked property 4th of July weekend. R.R. corn and beans doing well despite drought. Lots of deer.


----------



## HunterK

We have two good shooters on camera right in the middle of our property, I live on Lanier and I'm seeing does and fawns all over the place, I've never seen this many little ones around


----------



## HunterK

Now we have at least 5 good shooters on camera, we've never in 32 years on our lease seen deer in the  preseason like this. this is encouraging after our worst season ever last year.....Stay Tuned


----------



## mattech

Hope it works out. I haven't stepped foot on my Meriwether land since turkey season.


----------



## HunterK

mattech said:


> Hope it works out. I haven't stepped foot on my Meriwether land since turkey season.



Found a rub line this past weekend that extends a good 200 yards....bloody velvet on a few of them.


----------



## buckshed

Found rub line and first scrapes yesterday while scouting food sources...muscadines are fairly plentiful with some already played out..persimmons are hit and miss...white oaks look slightly above average


----------



## HunterK

I don't care how hot it is....I'm in a tree Saturday morning


----------



## HunterK

We saw nothing ?


----------



## buckshed

Saw spike and 2 does with 2 fawns


----------



## HunterK

Little bit of movement this past week hunted from Wednesday evening to Sunday morning. Couple of spikes sighted during daylight and several does, got a lot of trail cam pics from 9pm till 2am...One good 8 at 9:10PM with our camp fire in the background...


----------



## buckshed

Well fellas saw some small bucks chasing last couple days...more scrapes and rubs showing up...starting to heat up


----------



## AustinW26

Shot a doe yesterday morning and between 3 guys we saw around 15 deer Saturday evening and Sunday morning.  Cold front got them on their feet.


----------



## HunterK

buckshed said:


> Well fellas saw some small bucks chasing last couple days...more scrapes and rubs showing up...starting to heat up



We're seeing lots of deer but no chasing, rubs or scrapes to speak of just yet.


----------



## DCHunter

We're seeing lots of scrapes and a few rubs pop up the last week.


----------



## Washtub

No chasing yet, but we have scrapes everywhere along with some rubs. This is just SW of Greenville.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

We had quite a few young bucks running around the property and starting to chase uninterested does. Also, on Saturday the landowner shot a nice ten who was pushing a spike off the "food plot" (in quotes because it's a dirt field at this point, but the deer were still hanging out there in the evenings for some strange reason).


----------



## ehunt

Nothing Manchester sat eve. No shots heard


----------



## HunterK

Shot a big body basket 8 Friday evening...no sign of rutting at all...hocks were clean and neck was normal size. looks like we might be a little late this year with the high temps


----------



## HunterK

ehunt said:


> Nothing Manchester sat eve. No shots heard



We only heard 3 shots all weekend. one of which was me


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Rut in full swing in Meriwether right now seeing lots of chasing. The woods have come alive with grunting bucks and running does. Good luck to all.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

marcel ledbetter said:


> Rut in full swing in Meriwether right now seeing lots of chasing. The woods have come alive with grunting bucks and running does. Good luck to all.



I concur, they're definitely in "seek" mode right now before they lock down. Saw multiple bucks chasing this weekend and even more grunting and fighting.


----------



## HunterK

marcel ledbetter said:


> Rut in full swing in Meriwether right now seeing lots of chasing. The woods have come alive with grunting bucks and running does. Good luck to all.



We're not seeing it south of Luthersville, we have a ton of video and photos of night activity but nothing during daylight.....we heard maybe 6 shots all weekend


----------



## Washtub

marcel ledbetter said:


> Rut in full swing in Meriwether right now seeing lots of chasing. The woods have come alive with grunting bucks and running does. Good luck to all.





What part of Meriwether? We are SW of Greenville and haven't seen any rut activity.


----------



## marcel ledbetter

Washtub I'm on 109 between greenville and gay.


----------



## HunterK

5 hunters in the woods the last few days.....no sign of rut activity during daylight hours


----------



## S Adams

Between 109 and Manchester doing good!


----------



## mbl223

Washtub said:


> What part of Meriwether? We are SW of Greenville and haven't seen any rut activity.



Me too. Lots of scrapes and rubs showing up but no chasing yet.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Bucks are cruising in NW Meriwether. Seeing lots of deer and the bucks are getting real close to rutting. This weekend should be very good.


----------



## king george

Hunted all day Thursday saw six different bucks and they were definitely chasing and looking for does.


----------



## HunterK

Getting interesting between Luthersville and Greenville we had a big body 9 taken this weekend, he was cruising hocks were slightly wet and we're starting to see a lot more scrapes.


----------



## HuntFan

Just NE of Gay, we had 6 harvested on our club 2 weekends ago (only 1 chasing), & 1 this weekend (came to grunt call).  IMO the full moon hurt us this past weekend as we hunted, early, late, & midday with minimal activity.

IMO the rut is just now warming up as the scrapes are finally showing up, I feel this weekend will be red hot.


----------



## buckshed

Last couple days our property has seen huge increase in scrapes and rubs...hunted a Creek bottom this evening and observed chasing...north east meriwether


----------



## HunterK

Guy at work hunts Ogelthorpe, he shot a 10 and an 8 this morning 15 mins apart both had dark hocks and extra large necks, both were cruising with noses to the ground....said he could've taken a third but had to pass for obvious reasons....I think the big boys just got a late start this year.


----------



## HunterK

Been a strange year but we've doubled our harvest from last year with 8 deer, only two bucks though....Last year sign everywhere but very few deer seen during daylight hours.....This year very little sign but a few more deer seen during daylight hours. not much chasing either.


----------



## Trigabby

Watched a buck keep a doe on lockdown for over an hour this morning.. Then they "disappeared"...  30 minutes later the doe came by eating and he casually walked after her, showing marginal interest (I think they had already bred)... So, with their afterglow showing, I shot him, lol...


----------



## HunterK

woods are dead now


----------



## Longhorn 16

The deer in our property in northwest Meriwether have disappeared. I usually see 30 plus deer on an average weekend. I have not seen a deer in the last week. 

Could this some how be drought related?  I have. Even hunting this land for ten years and have never seen this slow activity


----------



## Band of Brothers

Longhorn 16 said:


> The deer in our property in northwest Meriwether have disappeared. I usually see 30 plus deer on an average weekend. I have not seen a deer in the last week.
> 
> Could this some how be drought related?  I have. Even hunting this land for ten years and have never seen this slow activity



I agree with you. This year was very slow. I amount of active deer decreased. Water and food shortage a guess.


----------

